# New UK passport rules



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The UK government have very sneakily changed the rules regarding the issue of our passports. From 10th September they will no longer carry forward up to nine months of validity as before. For example, if your passport has a renewal date of say March 2019 and you renewed it in September, under the old rules it would expire in March 2029. From Monday of last week this will now expire exactly 10 years from the date of issue, thus losing those valuable extra months. Very sneaky as it was done without any warning and initially denied by the Home Office as a new policy.

This all explained perfectly along with the reasons in this article. I do hope that the forum rules permit the link.

Courtesy of Martin Lewis and his excellent website MoneySavingExpert:

https://bit.ly/2xmLnOH


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> The UK government have very sneakily changed the rules regarding the issue of our passports. From 10th September they will no longer carry forward up to nine months of validity as before. For example, if your passport has a renewal date of say March 2019 and you renewed it in September, under the old rules it would expire in March 2029. From Monday of last week this will now expire exactly 10 years from the date of issue, thus losing those valuable extra months. Very sneaky as it was done without any warning and initially denied by the Home Office as a new policy.
> 
> This all explained perfectly along with the reasons in this article. I do hope that the forum rules permit the link.
> 
> ...


We renewed ours back in July - glad we did now.


----------



## stumo (Aug 19, 2018)

big deal !!!


----------

